# Mice - please help.



## Puzzlemint (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, we bought two female mice from a pet shop. I've checked and they are both female (I can tell in adults), but one was pregnant when we bought her. She has had eight babies and I'm really struggling to sex them and really don't want any mistakes. They are only 2 weeks old, so I'm not splitting them yet, but just want to know what I've got to sort out tanks or homes for.

Can anyone help with sexing these?










Thank you so much.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I have never sexed mice before but found a link that might help?

Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

They all look so similar!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd say 5 girls. But don't quote me on that some are pretty blurry. Fo any of them have nipples? Is so they are girls.


----------



## Puzzlemint (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you both.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks to me like 6 girls and 2 boys but it is hard to tell without seeing them in person.


----------

